# Complete Beginner's Guide To Making E-Liquid - DIY Tutorial



## Alex (7/7/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/7/16)

Gotta start using a scale. looks so simple and less messy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Awesome video
Downloaded from youtube n watched it twice already

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

If I can go from 800 rand to 180 rand going DIY I will for sure.3x 100ml 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

